# Why so expensive?



## marie1128 (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm pregnant, and I'm looking for a photographer to shoot a maternity and a newborn session. There are several photographers in our area, and the best one's prices are in the thousands of dollars range. The "just okay, but good enough" photographers are in our budget (about $500 for both shoots with some mini sessions), and give discs with the photos on it. Yes, I know that it is really...tacky? to give discs and charge so little, but it is better than what I could do while pregnant and just a few days postpartum. 

To my actual question:

I know why the best one is so expensive. It's her time, talent, and even more time editing. It's paying for her equipment, her lease on her studio (which is a really nice, professional one). I get it. My husband doesn't. I've tried to explain it to him, but he isn't connecting it. I don't know if he's just cheap or if he really doesn't get it. Any idea what else to say to him?

Thanks.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Apr 17, 2014)

She's expensive because she's good and people will pay for that level of quality.  No other reasons.   It's like finding a good carpenter.  You can pay top dollar for a talented carpenter to build you some custom cabinets, knowing you'll love the end result, or you can pay the cheap rate and get poor quality cabinets that you can _live_ with, but don't love and may even be ashamed to show to guests.


----------



## Overread (Apr 17, 2014)

There is a point at which people feel like they are no longer paying for quality and are then paying for a "name". That point is different for different people and those without direct experience of a craft or skill can often undervalue it. Not because they are cheap, but simply because they don't understand it enough to know where all the money goes. They just see a big price tag and assume its a huge mark-up with big profit margins.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Apr 17, 2014)

Does he have a hobby?   You could tie it into that. Do some research and find out the junk brand and quality brand for his hobby and point it out.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 17, 2014)

Maybe you ought to ask him if he can check into getting a discount doctor to deliver the baby...task him with finding the CHEAPEST place to deliver the baby. Down to the penny. Maybe he'll have that "lightbulb moment"...

GOOD LUCK with the baby!!!


----------



## Designer (Apr 17, 2014)

marie1128 said:


> .. he isn't connecting it. I don't know if he's just cheap or if he really doesn't get it.



I'm with hubby.  Even $500 seems high when you're just not that into it.


----------



## shaylou (Apr 17, 2014)

Something is worth what people are willing to pay for it. Does that mean you will get better pictures from a higher price tag? Because they have a nice studio  doesn't mean they are better. Perhaps they are simply very good sale people or good business people and know that they can charge more if they have a nicer place. When it is all said in done the picture is all that really matters so why not judge people by their work. That's not to say that a professional is always the better choice but consider the product as much as you are considering the person and price is my advise. 

Oh and comparing the doctor delivering your baby to the photographer taking your pictures, is well let's just say I wouldn't take that approach and less you like to make your husband laugh.  congrats of the little one!!!


----------



## bribrius (Apr 17, 2014)

marie1128 said:


> I'm pregnant, and I'm looking for a photographer to shoot a maternity and a newborn session. There are several photographers in our area, and the best one's prices are in the thousands of dollars range. The "just okay, but good enough" photographers are in our budget (about $500 for both shoots with some mini sessions), and give discs with the photos on it. Yes, I know that it is really...tacky? to give discs and charge so little, but it is better than what I could do while pregnant and just a few days postpartum.
> 
> To my actual question:
> 
> ...


he could be frugal and totally gets it.


----------



## AlanKlein (Apr 17, 2014)

This is a marital problem not a photography problem.  Maybe you should talk to your friends and family, not us.


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 18, 2014)

marie1128 said:


> I'm pregnant, and I'm looking for a photographer to shoot a maternity and a newborn session. There are several photographers in our area, and the best one's prices are in the thousands of dollars range. The "just okay, but good enough" photographers are in our budget (about $500 for both shoots with some mini sessions), and give discs with the photos on it. Yes, I know that it is really...tacky? to give discs and charge so little, but it is better than what I could do while pregnant and just a few days postpartum.
> 
> To my actual question:
> 
> ...



Why do you want to hire someone who isn't within your budget?


----------



## Designer (Apr 18, 2014)

Right.  The three posters directly above have raised some very good points.

1. Hubby can't see spending good money on photography.
2. We are not the ones you are looking for.
3. Be realistic about your budget.  About everything.


----------



## sk66 (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm sure there's another trade where he does "get it" and could correlate... plumber/electrician/mechanic/etc..
But if he doesn't "value" photography it won't make any difference.

Most men are not very "sentimental"... until they get old.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 18, 2014)

hire a student!


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 18, 2014)

Stay within budget
you'll have plenty of times to blow the budget when the little one is around.


as a guy, who has had 4 kids, I really don't understand getting pictures of being pregnant. 
(edited: actually I do.  It's for women to show other women so they can swoon about it)
I see the value of getting pictures of the little one from birth to forever.


is the OP even reading this thread anymore ?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Apr 18, 2014)

I pay $0 for my family photos.  I trade service with another photographer.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 18, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Maybe you ought to ask him if he can check into getting a discount doctor to deliver the baby...task him with finding the CHEAPEST place to deliver the baby. Down to the penny. Maybe he'll have that "lightbulb moment"...
> 
> GOOD LUCK with the baby!!!



Well either that or you'll end up having the kid at Al's Discount Delivery, Bait And Tackle Shop.  Parking 'Round the Back!

Lol


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 18, 2014)

Just hire who you can afford to hire.  It's the same with wedding photographers, they can charge what they want because people are willing to buy into it.  This business isn't always about who is good, or has the most experience or skill, it's about people tossing out a number and people willing to pay it.  I have always said I charge $10,000 for a wedding, no one has ever hired me to shoot their wedding and paid me $10,000.  If someone does decide to hire me and pay me $10,000 that's great, but they will be told that I don't do weddings. If they are open to the idea that what they get won't be what a full time overpriced wedding photographer charges, then good for me.  They will get above average images and may just like how I shoot from a photojournalist standpoint, if that's what they want, they won't be disappointed.

The best way to know a photographer is to see a complete shoot, not just a portfolio , ask to see all the images from a shoot. It will give you an honest assessment, looking at 10-20 images from 20 different shoots only tells you that they have managed to get 10-20 good images, not a difficult task for many people.  The problem is, how many photographers would be willing to show an entire shoot?  I would have no problem with it, if someone asked. My guess is that most would shy away from it.


----------



## marie1128 (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone. And to whoever asked if I was still following the thread: I have an 18 month old who has had the stomach flu and I'm barely getting over my morning sickness. If you'd like to come clean up some puke so I can follow this thread more closely, please, be my guest.


----------



## marie1128 (Apr 19, 2014)

AlanKlein said:


> This is a marital problem not a photography problem.  Maybe you should talk to your friends and family, not us.



Actually, I asked my husband if he'd like me to post my question on this forum. He was all for it and was excited to read some answers. Thanks for your concern though.


----------



## marie1128 (Apr 19, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Maybe you ought to ask him if he can check into getting a discount doctor to deliver the baby...task him with finding the CHEAPEST place to deliver the baby. Down to the penny. Maybe he'll have that "lightbulb moment"...
> 
> GOOD LUCK with the baby!!!



Lol. He might see it in that light. And thanks!


----------



## JoeW (Apr 20, 2014)

marie1128 said:


> I'm pregnant, and I'm looking for a photographer to shoot a maternity and a newborn session. There are several photographers in our area, and the best one's prices are in the thousands of dollars range. The "just okay, but good enough" photographers are in our budget (about $500 for both shoots with some mini sessions), and give discs with the photos on it. Yes, I know that it is really...tacky? to give discs and charge so little, but it is better than what I could do while pregnant and just a few days postpartum.
> 
> To my actual question:
> 
> ...



Multiple responses:

1.  Your husband doesn't get it b/c it's not the same priority to him that it is to you (much like why he might want to spend more on a hotter car or better stereo system and you wouldn't--I know, that's a stereotype, I"m just guessing).  Also, your husband doesn't get that you're hiring an artist (which is what a very good photographer is...an artist).  To your husband, this is just a service.

2.  If you're going to change your husband's mind while fighting fair (I mean in terms of a marriage--b/c you could do stuff like withhold sex, threaten a divorce, or do something else that gets him to cave...but it would all be destructive for the two of you now and down the road)....I think you've got two options.  You either need to "trade" with him.  For instance, I don't get why my wife feels the need for a mani-pedi at least once a month--I really don't get why she's willing to pay that much money and loves gift certificates for this so much.  She totally doesn't get why I spend money on photographic equipment.  So we've both agreed to accept each other's "vices"....to accept that she's allowed to spend on some stuff that I don't get...and I won't hassle her for this.  And I"m allowed to have a hobby or focus that I"m passionate about and she's not going to rag on me for getting a third tripod.  So maybe he's big on golf--whatever.  Have a conversation where it's basically "honey, we both agree that each of us has a passion--something one of us really cares about and the other doesn't get--and we respect that.  Well, I'm passionate about this (maternity shoot)."  When my wife and I got married, we quickly agreed on a bunch of typical wedding things (location, clothes) that we didn't want to break the bank on--they just didn't matter to us.  And some things (the cake) that we cared greatly about.  And then some things (the flowers for her, the photographer for me) that mattered so she got control of the flower decisions and I consulted her on the photographer but it was basically my call.  Effectively we "traded" on a couple of decisions (she got control on a couple, I got control on a couple and we agreed to accept the decisions of our mate).  

Or, if the trade (I cut you slack on your passion, you cut me slack on mine) won't work, then you've got to find a way to connect with him on a values sense--to get him to understand WHY this matters so much to you.  You can start by stipulating that on a lot of things (plumber, tools, groceries) you'll bargain shop.  And you'll also stipulate that price is always a factor...for instance Annie Leibovitz does stunning maternity shoots...but you're not talking about paying her to shoot you.  But in this case, there aren't a lot of do-overs.  If you hate the results, you don't go get pregnant again.  Point out why some women who don't model may pose nude once for a really good art nude photographer (b/c they want photos of what they looked like when they were 20 that they can view when they're a grandmother after having birthed 3 kids).  Not sure of your age or how many kids you have or intentions to have others.  But you've got a powerful argument about this isn't just a shoot, it's about a timing/significance issue that means a lot to you. Yes, your husband cares about you and the pregnancy.  But it's your body, you feel stuff that he just doesn't (he doesn't feel kicks and stirring inside him, his hormones aren't doing a roller-coaster in his body).  This is commemorating a special time and event for you and if you don't get it right at this time then it's blown.  It's like inviting friends and family when you got married but not to the actual wedding....just sometime after the event to say "hey, isn't it cool we got married a couple of years ago--sorry we didn't invite you then--so let's celebrate now shall we!"  Additionally, you might tell him that you're not sure if you're going there just yet--you'd need to discuss it with the photographer BUT some of the best maternity and mother-child work is done in the nude...and you're not willing to go nude for just any hack.  You'd going to be comfortable with another woman AND someone you trust AND someone who's work is impeccable and classy.


----------



## curtyoungblood (Apr 20, 2014)

What are the deliverables on the thousands of dollars range photographers? 

I know you said the cheaper ones offer CDs for $500, but what do you get for paying thousands? Is it possible to scale back a little and cut some cost by receiving fewer photos?


----------



## bribrius (Apr 20, 2014)

my wifes going to being doing one of these for a hundred bucks or less. she should do fine as long as she keeps it on auto


----------



## marie1128 (Apr 22, 2014)

curtyoungblood said:


> What are the deliverables on the thousands of dollars range photographers?
> 
> I know you said the cheaper ones offer CDs for $500, but what do you get for paying thousands? Is it possible to scale back a little and cut some cost by receiving fewer photos?



Well the most expensive photographer is at least $700 for starting print packages. That's not including the $250+ session fee (for just a newborn session). I do want a maternity session as well and I know the session fee alone for that is at least another $200. I was told the minimum order was $300 for the prints. I didn't bother to ask how many images it included. Not really wanting to go there. I said she was thousands of dollars because I want all of my photos, not just pick 3 or 4 and be sad. Did I actually answer your question?  Sorry, I went off on a ramble lol.


----------



## curtyoungblood (Apr 24, 2014)

Have you actually met with the expensive photographer?

If you really like his/her work much better than the other photographers, then it may be worth spending more to have a few great photos instead of getting a lot of photos that you aren't as happy with.


----------



## Designer (Apr 24, 2014)

marie1128 said:


> because I want all of my photos, not just pick 3 or 4 and be sad.



Sorry, I simply don't understand, even though my own DIL is like you in that regard.  

What if the other photos are not good?
What if you don't have wall space enough to hang them all?

My suggestion is to find the cheap photographer, ask her to take lots of photographs, buy them ALL, and then somewhere in that group will be one or two good ones.  Frame and hang those.


----------

